# 2007 Civic Si sedan photo gallery



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm waiting to check out the Speed3 (and Civic Si)
I plan on trading in my 03 Protege5 wagon for one of the above.
I love the P5 as a daily driver but I need more HP for passing the local "road sofas" on the back road hills.

(I was also looking at an 03 325Ci with 46K, just out of warranty, for about the same price, before haggling. My wife is giving me too much crap about buying a 3 yr. old car vs. brand new)


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Give us the Type R, you fockers.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mazda may offer more performance for less dollars, but I have owned several Mazdas and about 10 Hondas, and a both I and everyone I know has had more problems with the Mazdas then any Hondas.

Mazda = Ford


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pilotman said:


> Mazda may offer more performance for less dollars, but I have owned several Mazdas and about 10 Hondas, and a both I and everyone I know has had more problems with the Mazdas then any Hondas.
> 
> Mazda = Ford


Owned many mazdas and they've all been trouble free. My girlfriend's mom's 06 Civic Hybrid has been in the shop for 17 days! Yeeha- anecdotes are fun and worthless!

Truth is the Si can't hang with the Mazdaspeed3. So, if one is buying the top level performance model and reliability is a major concern (ironic, considering this a BMW forum...so do people really give a damn here about reliability?), then by all means go with the Honda.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Owned many mazdas and they've all been trouble free. My girlfriend's mom's 06 Civic Hybrid has been in the shop for 17 days! Yeeha- anecdotes are fun and worthless!
> 
> Truth is the Si can't hang with the Mazdaspeed3. So, if one is buying the top level performance model and reliability is a major concern (ironic, considering this a BMW forum...so do people really give a damn here about reliability?), then by all means go with the Honda.


It's good to remind people though, that Honda's reputation for reliability is overblown.

C&D had a good review of the MazdaSpeed 3 - it was funny to read about all their efforts at launching the car, and shifting 2nd to 3rd and 3rd to 4th without lifting the throttle. And doing that 18 times. That's one tough car.

Their only complaints were the crappy shifter and ungodly torque steer (that's no surprise), but they seemed to love the car.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> It's good to remind people though, that Honda's reputation for *reliability is overblown*.
> 
> C&D had a good review of the MazdaSpeed 3 - it was funny to read about all their efforts at launching the car, and shifting 2nd to 3rd and 3rd to 4th without lifting the throttle. And doing that 18 times. That's one tough car.
> 
> Their only complaints were the crappy shifter and ungodly torque steer (that's no surprise), but they seemed to love the car.


perhaps it's the case now but it wasn't before. and if there's a big diff in resale, i would choose the one w/ better resale if i buy new. :dunno: if i by used, then perhaps i'd consider the others.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Give us the Type R, you fockers.


:stupid:


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dawg90 said:


> It's good to remind people though, that Honda's reputation for reliability is overblown.
> 
> 
> > Data please, do you have any?
> ...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

pilotman said:


> Dawg90 said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to remind people though, that Honda's reputation for reliability is overblown.
> ...


----------



## TrippinBimmer (Oct 9, 2006)

So when is the release date on the car?


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Not sure of a release date, but I found an online review of the Si Sedan if anyone's interested:

http://www.autosite.com/content/shared/articles/templates/index.cfm/article_id_int/2114


----------



## marypiercee (Oct 12, 2006)

Hai friends,

see these civic si sedan photos


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Those are show car pics, the actual sedan galleries are out.

http://www.vtec.net/articles/view-article?article_id=605768


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I like the look. (Factory Mugen Civic Si sedan). $30k though, for rims, body kit, exhaust and suspension. Honda is unbelievable. 





















> Honda revealed a prototype Civic Mugen Si Sedan prepared by legendary Honda tuner Mugen equipped with a high performance suspension, forged aluminum wheels, aerodynamic body styling and a sport exhaust system at the 2006 Specialty Equipment Market Association (SEMA) show. Planned for production in a limited quantity of 500 units a year, the Civic Mugen Si will be available at U.S. Honda dealers starting in spring 2007 with a manufacturer's suggested retail price of less than $30,000 and a full factory warranty.
> 
> "Enthusiasts have equated the name Mugen with JDM Honda performance for decades, and with the introduction of the Civic Si Sedan, the time is right for the two companies to once again join forces," said John Mendel, senior vice president of American Honda. "A Mugen-tuned vehicle available directly from the factory provides the ultimate level of performance, quality and refinement in a specially-tuned car."
> 
> ...


----------

